# New PC randomly restarts :@



## RS3 (Sep 29, 2015)

:banghead:

Just bought a new gaming PC. Had it 3 weeks and for the last 2 of those weeks it's been restarting randomly - usually once a day after being on for around 8-10 hours. I thought it may be overheating but it's got 4x120mm fans and a 500w power supply and it always sounds really quiet with no high pitched sounds coming from the fans. I used to keep my 5 year old laptop on for about 20 hours a day and that never had this problem.

I've checked the device manager and all the drivers are updated. I've unchecked the 'automatic restart on system failure' in the hope it might display an error code before restarting but nope.

The PC: AMD A8 quad 4.2Ghz, 1TB Seagate Sata, 16GB DDR3, Windows 10 64bit.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rather than trying to figure this out, I always think the first thing to do is apply the warranty. Even if it isn't a warranty issue, this gets it on the record that a problem existed during the covered period.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to cases and cooling, for further help.


----------



## RS3 (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm going to return it to the shop under warrenty. Initially I didn't want to return it straight away because it will cost nearly £50 postage, but I guess it may save money in the long run.

Like I said I don't think this is an overheating/cooling issue since the cpu and system temp are around 35 degrees C, I can see and hear all four fans operating fine, and the tower feels very cool to the touch. It recently shut down after just 2 hours of casual usage, so I assume it's maybe a hardware problem or something.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi RS3 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Before posting the PC back, it's worth having a quick check inside the PC, just to make sure all the connections are tight and haven't worked loose in transit. Although the PC is running cool, the warming-up could 'creep' a loose plug momentarily.

Do check around the edge of the side-panel before removing though, some places fix an adhesive sticker to seal the case, breaking the seal voids the warranty :wink:


----------

